# What printing method to choose for start up?



## Fess (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello all.

I am decided to register to ask my questions. I been reading this forum (and a lot of other stuff) for week, trying to figure out things, but still have questions.

I would like to start t-shirt business in my country. I did my homework and made market research. There a lot of printing shops around here, all of them doing silk screen printing, vinyl (for that sport t-shirts with numbers on the backs) and embroidery for logos.

But, none of them is offering cool designs and photo-like quality of prints.

My business model will be like that - retail shop of customary designed t-shirt mostly using photos of high-color graphics with small quantity (20-30 pcs) of each design.

I also want to be able to print only one t-shirt for some designs.

My main question is which printing technology is to choose? I reviewed all of them, but still don`t know what to decide. As well i want to make major production by my own only outsourcing what is not cost-efficient with technology which i finally will choose.

Silk screening is not for my because of there are a lot of shops like that and it not offering multicolor quality. And i always can outsource it if required with local shops.

Those sticker-like transfers are also not useful - yes, you can make it multi-color, but it cracks then and not breathing. In hot climate that i am living - it torture to wear t-shirt like this.

So, what technology you would recommend? DTG? Heat transfer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldmoneybrand (Jul 7, 2012)

Fess said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am decided to register to ask my questions. I been reading this forum (and a lot of other stuff) for week, trying to figure out things, but still have questions.
> 
> ...


DTG machines are expensive and untimely. When I think DTG I imagine a kiosk at the mall where families buy t-shirts with a portrait of themselves printed on the front. Although some prefer a semi-automated approach to printing, I'm a die hard hands on manual printer.

You seem very at odds with screen printing but any design with any number of colors can be achieved cost effectively without much effort if you choose the correct method for said design. Look into CMYK process printing and Simulated process printing. Ryonet has some good information about these processes on their website(Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits[/media]) even video demonstrations.

Example of CMYK process:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW0fLlbt5iA[/media]


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Fess, I´m partial to sublimation because that is the business I'm in. But when I hear photographic quality and small quantities, this method is really a good fit. Of course, sublimation can only be made on Polyester, but poly has come a long way.

DTG and Heat Transfers are your options if you want only cotton tees.

Good luck!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

All you need to be in the dye sub biz is a press.


----------



## DigitalApparel (Dec 4, 2012)

Die sub or DTG is what you need to look at i commend you oldmoneybrand for doing 4 color process on a manual you are a true master... however if your looking a 20-30 runs and more then 40% of production being 4 color process then i would be looking at die sub or DTG 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/oldmoneybrand.html


----------



## ROSP (Nov 24, 2012)

oldmoneybrand said:


> DTG machines are expensive and untimely. When I think DTG I imagine a kiosk at the mall where families buy t-shirts with a portrait of themselves printed on the front. Although some prefer a semi-automated approach to printing, I'm a die hard hands on manual printer.
> 
> You seem very at odds with screen printing but any design with any number of colors can be achieved cost effectively without much effort if you choose the correct method for said design. Look into CMYK process printing and Simulated process printing. Ryonet has some good information about these processes on their website(Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits[/url]) even video demonstrations.
> 
> ...


My mind is still blown even though ive been watching this for over a year


----------



## Fess (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice to see all your advices. I was looking into sublimation, but limitation of only poly t-shirts is stopping me. Personally, I don`t like polyester t-shirts, especially in hot climate.

What is fill of dye sub on t-shirt? like rubber? Or like screenprint? How strong it to washing comparing to DTG?

thanks.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Fess, you are in for a treat! Sublimation feels like _nothing_. There is no hand at all. No different texture from the fabric itself. And it will last on the tee as long as there is a tee.

I get your resistance to poly. But as I said, it has changed a lot. Almost all professional sports teams use it, because of it´s wicking qualities. There is also poly that looks and feel a lot like cotton.

SKDave said that to sell sublimation you only need a heat press. He is right. Dave sells printed sublimation paper, ready to be pressed, at very good prices. This kind of service is great if you want to start selling right away, while you get a hold of your own printer, or if you want to print larger than the machine you can buy (you still need a larger press, though).

About the climate: We use them a lot where I live, to play soccer under direct sunlight at 40 degrees Celsius!


----------



## Fess (Dec 11, 2012)

Max, it would be really great if you can just point me to nice sub papers (which brands and where i can buy it online with international shipping) as well as recommend some heat presses. Correct me if i am wrong but paper, inkjet printer, heat press and t-shirt is all i really need for that?

Sublimation is quite interesting because of real LOW cost of start and big flexibility for printing location - i can put it where ever i want on t-shirt.

Also could you give a little bit more info on poly t-shirts that feels like cotton? Can you give me some reference for that?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

It depends on where you live. The Mexican market is different to the US, not the same products. Where are you?

I was able to buy from Johnson's Plastics a while ago. They were the only business that accepted my international card back then. Good service and in time. But I didn't ask for international shipping, I went to the US. You should ask them directly about this.


----------



## Fess (Dec 11, 2012)

You will not believe if i will tell you where i am 

I am in Cambodia, though i am Russian 

Just give me reference for trademarks of paper and i will try to buy it somewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Fess. Cambodia must be nice this time of the year.

We use a couple of brands of paper. One is KronalinE, the brand we know by name. The other is a paper we buy in rolls in this place:

Los papeles para sublimación son papeles de alta calidad que permite el paso de la tinta al producto a sublimar en mejor proporción. Papel para sublimar, sublimación, papel para sublimación, sublimado, papel para plotter, papel transfer sublimación, 

I´ve known of sublimators that use regular papers, just buy high density ones. But I don't recommend it. The results are uneven.

There must be some papers in Cambodia, but it will require experimentation.

Good luck!


----------

